# CreeepyCathy's Haunt - 2011



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

What I've got so far:

Thanx for looking.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice. 

I love thge boarded up windows look. It is something I need to add to my haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If I were your mail carrier, I'd be hesitant to make a delivery to your house


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

^LOL

this is a very nice haunt! I love the jigsaw you got there and the boarded up windows are awesome!


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

agreed... I love the boarded windows! Time permitting.... I will be making some!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks fantastic! I'm guessing the boarded windows are made from foam? How did you attach them? 

Love that skeleton too... I bought a bunch of those this year from spirit instead of the buckys


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Cathy, I added boarded windows this year and they look awesome. They really finish off the whole "haunted house" look.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Gosh, you have so many great pieces, tombstones and scares, but if I had to pick out one single favorite, it would be the one boarded window with enough room to peek out, and the thing behind it - that would FREAK me out from the sidewalk.

Also, the broken glass effect under the boards is excellent. Just really nice work.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks great CC! Love your boarded windows and shutters. Very nice!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Great stuff! I'm with Dixie, that face peeking out of the window with the hand just gives me chills... and would definitely freak me out if I saw that in person.

I too am curious how you got the boards to stick to the house... If you don't mind sharing your secrets??


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Cathy, it looks AWESOME!!! I love everything about it. I really like your cemetary and the tombstones, and the rocking skellie, and the boarded up windows. I hope they are easier to put up than they look, because it looks like real boards. Super spooky looking with all the woeful faces looking out at the passerbys.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you everyone!!! Y'all are too sweet.   

I used Terra's tutorial on the broken glass windows: 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/terra-albums-tutorial-broken-factory-window.html
-transparencies were found @ Staples Office Supply, but I sprayed mine with a 'frosted glass' spray. Spray can be found at Hobby Lobby for around $8. I then cut some of the faux glass/ transparencies to appear broken. I found some faux window pane thingys at a thrift store; hot glued the transparencies onto the back of those; then put a black cloth behind it all. It hangs, by fishing line, from my window frame for easy off/ easy on. yay! LOL btw- the boards are velcroed onto the faux window pane thingys.
Also, the transparencies were shorter than the faux window pane thingys, but I hid that with the boards.

The boards are done similiarly to Spooky Blue's. here's the site: http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/spookywood/fake-wood.htm

BIG thanx to Terra, WyattFurr, and Spooky Blue.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great blend of techniques for just stunning results, CC. The work really, really paid off.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you, Dixie. 

sidenote when using velcro: Please only use it on your window frame if it's going to be above 75 degrees when it's time to take it off. The glue does not come off easily (or in my case.. at all) when it's chilly outside. My hubby is still cussing me... and hell it was three years ago. LOL! And I'd made corbels this year to put on the house with (of course) velcro. The poor fella almost had a heart attack. If his life insurance policy had been paid up, I would've put the corbels up anyway. LOL j/k I did get a few up before he caught me, tho. LOL

Thanks, again, everyone.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

CC - That all looks great! Especially like the shutters and window boards - both for the effect and for how real they look.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, now that looks like a haunted abandoned house. Nice job. I think you'll have lots of candy left over, since the TOTs will be afraid to come to your door.  I like the broken window effect. Thanks for the how-to link.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

it really does look great.... ( i think the broken glass really makes it ) I hope to give this method a try.... although I am still not exactly sure how you attach the boards (fake foam wood) ... are you saying you build a fake window frame that hangs over your real window frame.... and attached them to that.? After seeing you pictures this morning... I was thinking I would go grab some beat up pallets, pull them apart... distress them some more... and nail gun them to the frames of my 3 windows I want to do. lol !!! ec


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

FYI: Velcro stuck to your house year round is a sign of a TRUE haunter. (err, uh... so I have heard... ? hahaha)


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome job CC!!!!! You got the window effects down to a science!! I also love the spider victim!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

easycraig said:


> it really does look great.... ( i think the broken glass really makes it ) I hope to give this method a try.... although I am still not exactly sure how you attach the boards (fake foam wood) ... are you saying you build a fake window frame that hangs over your real window frame.... and attached them to that.? After seeing you pictures this morning... I was thinking I would go grab some beat up pallets, pull them apart... distress them some more... and nail gun them to the frames of my 3 windows I want to do. lol !!! ec


I think Terra's tutorial explains how to build the window frame. I cheated. LOL I found some faux window pane thingys (free) at a thrift store.  These things:









And, yes, they hang over my real window frame with fishing line.  Originally I velcroed the faux wood boards onto the faux window pane thingys. Mainly because I wasn't sure where the boards needed to be to hide flaws when I made them earlier this summer.  One of the window pane thingys is too small for the window. Now, that I know where to place them, I'll go back and gorilla glue them on when I take them down.

Also, the shutters were found at a thrift store for 2-3 bucks. : )

yes, that is a tombstone in my backyard... in Nov. LOL....ooops

THANK YOU, everyone!!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great... all of it. I like the spiders going up the side of your figure.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job Cathy! Looks awesome! I love the spider web, the boarded up windows and the saw character the most.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

WOW....great job!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you everyone.  Y'all are making me blush.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

NO really you did some great work. You deserve all the praise you get.


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Really excellent work.


----------



## Colortym (Oct 5, 2011)

The Spider Lady Rocks!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks, y'all.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

looking GREAT!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Always a joy to see your work, nice job!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like spider tree!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you everyone. Y'all are so good for my ego.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looking awesome!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

WOW! You have just a ton of really cool props and everything looks great. Those darn boarded up windows, with the broken glass behind, just bring it to a whole other level. It all ties in so well, that it really does look like an old abandon house. After seeing your pics you posted last year, I swore I was gonna make the time to get all my windows boarded up this year. Maybe next year  You did a great job with everything!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your place looks great. I love the way you have the spiders crawling up the woman. Makes me itch just looking at her.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you, everyone!!!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I knew if I looked long enough I'd find your haunt pictures!  It looks great Cathy! But then It always does. I love the look of your house, very creepy looking! Any chance of some night shots for those of us who have to wait to set up.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I am inspired by your window boards.....


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks again everyone.    Y'all are too sweet. 

For anyone interested, I made a tutorial for the boards/ broken glass windows. : http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28808


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry I did not see this earlier but it was worth the wait. Great job Cathy I love it.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice!! I absolutely LOVE what you've done with the windows!!


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

BUMP! Any night time pictures Cathy?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Add me to the fan list of the boarded windows, and yours are about the best I've seen! I really need to add this next year. Love the one with the ghoul peeking out of it. with the right lighting that would be very unsettling! I too am looking forward to night pics!


----------

